# Sunday 6th Jan, free, The Worries play Catch A Fire



## Geoffjp (Dec 24, 2012)

Tuff Lewisham based roots reggae band play Catch A Fire 8 pm-Midnight Sunday 6th Jan. Free. Best JA vinyl on the decks. Upstairs At The Ritzy, Ritzy Cinema, Brixton Oval SW2 1JG


----------

